# Buckboard Bacon



## bassman (Mar 18, 2011)

This is another joint effort to smoke up something edible. While Tracey (Walle) and I were waiting for the pepperoni to get smoked up, we decided to do three buckboard bacons. I wasn't watching real close as he filleted and seasoned these. I did get a picture of a few of the ingredients he used.  For those of you who don't know us, I put the liquid smoke in the picture just for grins.  It's not on the bacon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We vacuum packed them and put them in the fridge for a two week nap.
Took them out today and got prepped for the cold smoke.

I seasoned one of these with Mad Hunky (see if you can tell which one) and the other two with just restaurant black pepper.

They have been in the smoker now for 6 1/2 hours using my new AMNS (courtesy of BBally). Thanks Bob, it's working like a champ.

I don't know how much longer I'll leave these guys in there since they haven't changed color at all yet. I can easily get another 5 hours of smoke from the AMNS without touching it. The Smoke Vault has been holding steady at about 75° all afternoon. I guess that's cold smoking?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for checking out our makin' bacon post.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 18, 2011)

Keith, That is going to be some AMAZING BB...


----------



## vic81 (Mar 18, 2011)

Looking good - can't wait to see the final product!!!


----------



## bassman (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm hoping we get it sliced up tomorrow.  Will post the pics when it's done.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 18, 2011)

should be good as hell!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking forward to the sliced pic's Keith.


----------



## bassman (Mar 19, 2011)

Took them out this morning, sectioned and wrapped and did a fry test. This is some good stuff!


----------



## walle (Mar 19, 2011)

Hot Damn, Keith!  You can smoke my bacon anytime!   Wow, that looks like it turned out really good.

Here I am outta town, and my Pard has my back - I'm tell'en ya, dat Bassman be some good people!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2011)

That looks totally Awesome already, Keith!!!!

That's why I don't understand why everybody doesn't do "fry-tests" !!!!

Can't wait to see the final color & slices!!!!

Tracey Who?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bassman (Mar 19, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks totally Awesome already, Keith!!!!
> 
> That's why I don't understand why everybody doesn't do "fry-tests" !!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Bear, post # 7 is the final color.  I did the fry test after smoking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I just knew it was going to be good and it is.  I've got a couple of chunks firming up in the freezer to see how it slices.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2011)

Bassman said:


> Hey Bear, post # 7 is the final color.  I did the fry test after smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOPs, sorry about that. You calling it a fry test & me forgetting it was cold smoked confused me.

LOL----I have never had one of my cured Bacons get too salty either, but I always do a fry test.

Two reasons----Reason One is I can't wait to have a taste----And reason #2 is If I don't do it, I'm sure it will be the first one that comes up too salty!!!!

Yours looks real purdy!!!

Bear


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 19, 2011)

That's some serious cured meat Keith, nice job man!


----------



## venture (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice job!  Got a butt screaming at me from the freezer.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2011)

I gotta make some bacon!


----------



## porked (Mar 20, 2011)

What a great post! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The Bassman rocks!!

Now, what we need to know, at least me anyway, how do you filet the butt? At least I'm assuming it was a butt that these came from.

Damn good looking meat there. Wow.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 20, 2011)

That's some mighty fine looking stuff !!!    I gotta give that a try.


----------



## bassman (Mar 20, 2011)

dirtworldmike said:


> That's some mighty fine looking stuff !!!    I gotta give that a try.


Tracey did the filleting on these so I copied the process from another forum.

"With the butt sitting flat, I removed the bone as close as I could. It works easier if you can situate the butt with the flat side of the shoulder bone down. You end up with a little 45* piece of that corner (the bone) missing from our butt, which is about 1/2 way through the shoulder.

Then, leaving the butt flat, I just took one of Keith's big azz butcher knives and sliced it horizontally until I was about 2" (or the same distance as the thickness of your top and bottom pieces) from the end. Kinda like slicing a bagel in half... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Then you flop it open and wa-la - butterflied butt.
Why? we figured there would be better penetration of cure, spices, and smoke Vs. leaving the butt whole, and the end result would be closer to "bacon" thickness for slicing."


----------



## porked (Mar 20, 2011)

Bassman said:


> Tracey did the filleting on these so I copied the process from another forum.
> 
> "With the butt sitting flat, I removed the bone as close as I could. It works easier if you can situate the butt with the flat side of the shoulder bone down. You end up with a little 45* piece of that corner (the bone) missing from our butt, which is about 1/2 way through the shoulder.
> 
> ...


Okay, makes sense. I guess you never know till you try. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 20, 2011)

He said,, "Butterflied Butt." Ha ha  ha ha


----------



## chefrob (Mar 20, 2011)

Bassman said:


> and the end result would be closer to "bacon" thickness for slicing."


that's why i do it and if you get the fat right, some slices you can not tell the difference......


----------



## meateater (Mar 20, 2011)

Darn good looking BBB! Where's the eggs OE?


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 20, 2011)

I am beginning to worry about you guys spending so much time together 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  but if you keep making such great looking grub I guess it is OK LOL


----------



## boykjo (Mar 20, 2011)

dirtworldmike said:


> That's some mighty fine looking stuff !!!    I gotta give that a try.


x2


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 24, 2011)

Keith and Walle, now that is some fine looking BBB, I love that stuff and you two seemed to have mastered the preparation and smoking of Buck Board Bacon.  As my Grandpa use to say now that's some pretty meat!  Keep up the good work and we'll be watching for your next collaborative effort.  Keep em smokin!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## bassman (Mar 24, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I am beginning to worry about you guys spending so much time together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Gary, I know it looks a bit suspicious.  Tracey live in a home with 4 women and I'm usually just here with my wife.  Sometimes everyone just needs a break, so Tracey and I just hang out in my garage and tell lies.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Barry, we already have our thinking caps on.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 24, 2011)

man you have my mouth watering. I have yet to even try BBB. I don't know why 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Just been trying to get sausage down!  Guess I'll have to do a search on it. It looks pretty basic & DELICIOUS


----------



## rw willy (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice!  Love the color on those cut in half.  Did I miss the recipe?  How much of the #1 did you use per pound?  If you don't mind?


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 25, 2011)

Keith that looks awesome... bet it won't last long...


----------



## bassman (Mar 26, 2011)

RW Willy said:


> Nice!  Love the color on those cut in half.  Did I miss the recipe?  How much of the #1 did you use per pound?  If you don't mind?


We used the standard 1 teaspoon per 5 pounds.  Guess I didn't post the recipe.  One of the photos shows the ingredients, just not the quantities.  I'll dig that out later and post it for you.




Beer-B-Q said:


> Keith that looks awesome... bet it won't last long...


Thanks Paul, it's going pretty fast.


----------



## graniteman (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks yummy, I am going to order a A-MAZ-EN unit and give it a try, LOVE BACON


----------



## wildflower (Mar 29, 2011)

please post the recipe and how long you cold smoked the BBB and at what temp


----------



## bassman (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll post this for now, but I have to check with Tracey on the exact procedure since he had the recipe and wrote it down for me.  These measurements are per 5 pounds of meat except the cure #1 which is 1 teaspoon per 5 pounds.  The recipe calls for 3/4 teaspoon Kosher salt, 1 tablespoon brown sugar, 1 tablespoon black pepper, 1 teaspoon garlic powder and 1 teaspoon onion powder plus the 1 teaspoon of cure #1 per 5 pounds of meat.  If there is any difference, I will edit the post after I speak to Tracey.  The was no heat applied to the smoker.  I simply loaded up the Amaze-n-smoker with hickory dust and ran it for about 9 hours. It came out perfect.


----------



## walle (Mar 29, 2011)

Bassman said:


> I'll post this for now, but I have to check with Tracey on the exact procedure since he had the recipe and wrote it down for me.  These measurements are per 5 pounds of meat except the cure #1 which is 1 teaspoon per 5 pounds.  The recipe calls for 3/4 teaspoon Kosher salt, 1 tablespoon brown sugar, 1 tablespoon black pepper, 1 teaspoon garlic powder and 1 teaspoon onion powder plus the 1 teaspoon of cure #1 per 5 pounds of meat.  If there is any difference, I will edit the post after I speak to Tracey.  The was no heat applied to the smoker.  I simply loaded up the Amaze-n-smoker with hickory dust and ran it for about 9 hours. It came out perfect.


Yup - you got it, Keith.  Both the pepper and Mad Hunky added by Keith after the cure are both VERY GOOD!




Bearcarver said:


> That looks totally Awesome already, Keith!!!!
> 
> That's why I don't understand why everybody doesn't do "fry-tests" !!!!
> 
> ...


Come'on - IT'S ME, BC!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 

It turned out very good, and Keith did it all justice with the post and the pictures.... purdy, purdy... and tasty!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 29, 2011)

Great Looking BBB Keith!

Did you get enough smoke?

I like about 6 1/2 hours of apple wood smoke on my bacon.

Todd


----------



## bassman (Mar 30, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Great Looking BBB Keith!
> 
> Did you get enough smoke?
> 
> ...


Hey Todd, the smoke was fairly light, but you can still taste it.  If I get things too smoky, my wife can't eat it so I hold back.  I'll have to order some apple dust to try next time.


----------



## nogoer (Mar 30, 2011)

The light color was probably due to the 70 degree smoking temps. I worked constantly to get a true cold smoke until i started realizing you get better color with temps around 100 or so. My last smoke this past weekend i set my MES at 100, it never went above 107 and the color is fantastic.


----------



## wildflower (Mar 30, 2011)

In the frig for 10 days?  turning every day?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Bassman said:


> I'll post this for now, but I have to check with Tracey on the exact procedure since he had the recipe and wrote it down for me.  These measurements are per 5 pounds of meat except the cure #1 which is 1 teaspoon per 5 pounds.  The recipe calls for 3/4 teaspoon Kosher salt, 1 tablespoon brown sugar, 1 tablespoon black pepper, 1 teaspoon garlic powder and 1 teaspoon onion powder plus the 1 teaspoon of cure #1 per 5 pounds of meat.  If there is any difference, I will edit the post after I speak to Tracey.  The was no heat applied to the smoker.  I simply loaded up the Amaze-n-smoker with hickory dust and ran it for about 9 hours. It came out perfect.


----------



## bassman (Mar 30, 2011)

wildflower said:


> In the frig for 10 days?  turning every day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## walle (Apr 13, 2011)

BUMP!!!  Had some more of this, this weekend - DANG is it good!!!


----------



## toddpipkin (Mar 4, 2014)

Got me foaming at the mouth to try making BBB!!!


----------



## deucenahalf (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking BBB!


----------

